# High arch problems



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Have you tried custom foot beds?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Are you sure your boots are the correct size? 
I have high arches and had this problem in the past. Too much play in your boots means overtightening your bindings. 
Also, I know that Burtons by example give me that pain just trying them in the shop.
Hopefully there should a model of boots out there that fit your lenght/width/arch. 

People here could help you given your feet measurement.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Are you sure your boots are the correct size?
> I have high arches and had this problem in the past. Too much play in your boots means overtightening your bindings.
> Also, I know that Burtons by example give me that pain just trying them in the shop.
> Hopefully there should a model of boots out there that fit your length/width/arch.
> ...


yeah good point on the boot size...i just had a huge reality check this year that i've been riding with boots that were too large for a long time. i even had custom foot beds made and probably didnt even need them because i'm now wearing the right size boot and fitment is way better.


----------



## wolffer (Nov 26, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> yeah good point on the boot size...i just had a huge reality check this year that i've been riding with boots that were too large for a long time. i even had custom foot beds made and probably didnt even need them because i'm now wearing the right size boot and fitment is way better.


Yes I did have a tad too big of boots and downsized from 11 to 10.5 but even with big boots I never crank down on my bindings and I don't mind a little "play" in my movement (and kind of like it for grabs, etc). Still forever and always uncomfortable....pondering trying step ins just to see if no longer having a strap across that high arch bone moves pressure elsewhere as I'm sure the safety issue I was skeptical of back in K2 days in 90s I'm certain has been double and triple solved by engineers, etc.....anyone?


----------



## wolffer (Nov 26, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Have you tried custom foot beds?


Yes, custom foot beds are a must....even in my daily shoes, whether sneakers or biz/work shoes. And even more so on snowboarding boots to distribute the pressure from jumps, etc.


----------



## wolffer (Nov 26, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Have you tried custom foot beds?


Yes, I wear custom foot beds in all my shoes - Live in NYC so have to distribute pressure to whole foot properly when walking so much!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> yeah good point on the boot size...i just had a huge reality check this year that i've been riding with boots that were too large for a long time. i even had custom foot beds made and probably didnt even need them because i'm now wearing the right size boot and fitment is way better.


Agree. Too big boots/overtightening was the main reason for my high arch / neverending numbness of feet problem.

First step is getting right bootsize AND a boot model which doesn't pressure on arch. Ride boots for example were less a problem to me than 32. Brands and models can fit very differently...

If you already bought new boots and you don't want to/cannot sell them/try other models right now, you can try if unlacing the lower eyelets of the boot liner lacing will give some relief. It helped me for my issues. A more drastic step: There's also the option to cut out foam in the liner (angry snowboarder has a video on that hack)


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Adidas Acerra fixed the problem for me.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I second @neni recommendation for Ride boots. I have the same problem and correctly fitting (9.5 down to 8.5) boots have made a huge difference. Also bindings with an adjustable ankle strap position can really help. I have Rome bindings where the height of the strap is adjustable so you can move it up off he top of your foot. I hear that Now bindings are good in general for reducing foot pain too.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought waxed laces so I can have the bottom part of the boot loose then have a knot at the ankle and tighten the top part of the boot. I guess some double boa boots have this possibility too of separating the lower and upper sections of the boot.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

If it's the top of your foot it's a high instep, arches would be painful on the bottom. Someone here recommended lace up boots where you skip lacing over the instep. Worked for me. I have a high instep.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

wolffer said:


> Yes, I wear custom foot beds in all my shoes - Live in NYC so have to distribute pressure to whole foot properly when walking so much!


Then you need to go to mid-town and get a Jeff Rich footbed. Even though he pioneered the Insta-Print footbed system used at various shops, he doesn't use it himself. It makes a totally custom footbed, based on a mold of your foot that he takes, using a system he developed.





__





U.S. Orthotic Center | America’s Best Bootfitters







www.bootfitters.com


----------

